# What's your Goal for this year?



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

What is one thing you really want to accomplish?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Honestly?...... never mind I shouldn't say it.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Mine is to find a great job or apply to graduate school.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Only thing I want is to continue what I was doing before. Just back to normal. Back to my dreams, plans, my career, and of course I always think about "her", so yeah a new girlfriend. I'm trying to do all this by being healthy both physically and mentally but if that doesn't work…than I just need to see a professional. I don't want to go on medication but if that's what it takes to get out of this funk than I will. I will exhaust every option and do all I can to get to my goal!


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

Try not to kill myself...


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Be able to at least say "hi" to a female human being in person, without having a panic attack...
God I'm so pathetic.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Rex87 said:


> Only thing I want is to continue what I was doing before. Just back to normal. Back to my dreams, plans, my career, and of course I always think about "her", so yeah a new girlfriend. I'm trying to do all this by being healthy both physically and mentally but if that doesn't work&#8230;than I just need to see a professional. I don't want to go on medication but if that's what it takes to get out of this funk than I will. I will exhaust every option and do all I can to get to my goal!


That's the right attitude!


AnonymousPersonG said:


> Try not to kill myself...


I hope you don't either! Hang in there. 


iCod said:


> Be able to at least say "hi" to a female human being in person, without having a panic attack...
> God I'm so pathetic.


That's not pathetic. It's where you're at. Maybe you can start with a female that's not so intimidating.....


----------



## Shadowboy (Jun 12, 2013)

Trying not to be lonely and depressed but all I get is to turn more and more lonely in life.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Hmm. I'll just say what some reasonable goals are. I guess meet w/ some school adviser to discuss some things. Save up some money and continue to overcome issues, too.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Apply for another job and go to an interview without doubting myself.
Have more friends and friendly relations with future coworkers
To continue with therapy and get better
To not mentally fall apart when I run into troubles at work.
To not allow my brain to freeze when I get anxious.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I didn't give myself any. Not sure that makes things easier or more difficult for me, seeing as though most of the "goals" I set for myself over the past several years I did not reach.

It may not even possibly affect the difficulty of this year that much, even.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

To get laid.


----------



## silla77 (Jan 19, 2015)

Make friends and be happy, apply for a job and get good grades.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Everything.


----------



## jfruedam (Apr 2, 2014)

Get a girlfriend. Long shot...


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Visit Japan with my brother. Its been our dream for years now and now the U.S dollar is also pretty strong as well.

We want to visit a foreign country where English isn't the majority language (the only one we know BTW)

It would surely be a great experience. I'd be even more proud of myself if I could go without my brother's company, but I'm still very much a coward and my comfort zone is just too too too too small. Hahaha. I'm so reserved. He is also scared to go alone, as shy and reserved as me so I guess we both would have to go together for moral support as well as company.

I've never gone abroad without my parents before. Its about god damned high time that I do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Shadowboy said:


> Trying not to be lonely and depressed but all I get is to turn more and more lonely in life.


I guess now that I think about it, you could say this is really my main goal.

I'm not gonna put down any goals like go back to school or anything job/money-related because I feel like that's overlooking the social issues I have. When it comes to mental health and feeling OK, I just find it more important at this time.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

1) Finish the big pile of books I have waiting to be read.

2) Get at least one of this year's batch of short stories published.

3) Find a job in a new field.

I'd rather have social success, but let's be reasonable here. I've watched my writing slowly improve over the years with focused effort and am certain that I'll be published in the near future, if not in 2015, but my social life has been a slow and inescapable plummet downwards.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Kind Of said:


> 1) Finish the big pile of books I have waiting to be read.
> 
> 2) Get at least one of this year's batch of short stories published.
> 
> ...


That sounds awesome!


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

1) Get cured from tiredness, brain fog, mood problems etc.
2) Get cured from all shyness, inhibition, shame, embarrassment so that I can be a politician, a quack or something like that.
3) Improve my "people skills" (socialization, communication, persuasion, leadership, dating skills) so that I can do anything I want like other people are just toys (befriending anyone, getting a date easily etc).
4) Get a new girlfriend.
5) Stop speaking English like I'm 4 years old.
6) Develop a new skill.
7) Maybe make some money (or at least start trying).
8 ) Become awesome/a winner.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

- Graduate without any disasters (so many sleepless nights worrying about outfit that i still havent bought).
- Get on that stupid train that i'm too scared to go on.
- Go to a town nearby, either by train or bus.
- Visit a nearby county for the first time.

Honestly though, this year is such a mess my biggest goal is too survive the stress and not get homeless. And to not be tempted to seriously jump off a bridge or something.


----------



## shwoop (Jul 6, 2014)

Apply for internship programs! Not the ones where I have to go through an assessment centre though.


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

I wanna lose weight as always


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

For this year and next; 

I want to drive ; Im gonna set aside refund money to take classes

..Im taking babysteps... I kinda have to with the way money is looking..


Also this summer wanna try again for a job; its hard when Im moving... I don't know what all is down where Im going to...all I heard was that its a small town...

and a bit country sooooo -_____- 

Idk... I feel i should hold off on a job... >.o

Idk what to do right now to be honest.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

do some more outdoorsy stuff during the summer.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Get a GF, be the the best on my basketball team, and get good grades.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

My goal is to get a jump start on my music career and to have several singles out before the year ends. Also another goal of mines is to try to gain as much out of my counseling sessions as possible.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Be less lame

The way I feel at the moment that shouldnt be hard..

I'd say other things like get a girlfriend/go on holiday and leave the country for the first time ever/get better at my job so I don't spiral into depression every day thinking I'm gonna get sacked, but these all seem quite unrealistic :blank

Failing that, Survive!


----------



## jmjheart (Nov 7, 2013)

Start writing a childrens book. Get a job. Be happier. Read the Bible more. Travel.


----------



## Trident44 (Nov 3, 2013)

slowlyimproving said:


> Mine is to find a great job or apply to graduate school.


That's mine too. Maybe a girlfriend/fwb as well. Whichever comes first.


----------

